# Reporting a mortgage on FBAR



## plowe2

Hi ,
For the FATCA form, would a mortgage be reportable. I think it may have to be reported on the FBAR.
txs


----------



## Bevdeforges

No, a mortgage isn't reportable on the FBAR forms. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## plowe2

*FBAR and mortgage*



Bevdeforges said:


> No, a mortgage isn't reportable on the FBAR forms.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev,
Txs for the reply which is is interesting. I have been told by a tax attorney to report it on an FBAR and so I assumed also on an 8938. Did you get professional advice for this ?

Txs


----------



## BBCWatcher

I can imagine some "exotic" mortgages that would require reporting, but it's not common. See the instructions for FinCEN Form 114, particularly the definition of "Financial Account." I don't see anything in that definition about a mortgage or a loan, and it's inconceivable to me (in context) that the U.S. Treasury Department would have omitted those words if they wanted them reported.


----------



## plowe2

Hi,
So the same would go for the FATCA 8938 form, right ? 
txs


----------



## Bevdeforges

You might want to take a look at this information from the IRS (the "horse's, er, um, mouth" as it were):
https://www.irs.gov/businesses/comparison-of-form-8938-and-fbar-requirements

It says nothing about mortgages or other debts or loans having to be reported and it specifically says that real estate ownership interests do not need to be reported on either form.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

